# Pelican 7060 review now w/indoor/outdoor beamshots pic heavy



## woodrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, Brightguy just overnighted me a Pelican 7060, so I thought I would put up some photos and observations.

First, while this is only my 4th cree light... it is my first U.S.A. made Cree light. That makes me very happy. The light came with a box, instructions (wow! not used to that anymore) charger, complete Pelican product line brochure, and a nice simple leather belt holster.






The light is largish...like the regular stinger or inova T4/5... but it is not too heavy because of its composit construction. Here it is compared to my other cree lights.





One great thing about the 7060 is that it has forward clicky switches. Two of them as a matter of fact. One behind the aluminum cooling fins on the head of the light, and one one the tail. This makes this light a great improvement over most of the other cree lights I have used for a few reasons. First, momentary on is availible... not easily done with a reverse clicky... also you can strobe the light and instantly switch to constant on or off. Secondly, this will now be my shooting light, and I like the versatility that having a choice of ways to hold the light provides. Finally, I would (hopefully correctly) assume that if one switch failed...the othir might still work.





The switches are rubber and give a very tactile feeling. The light is also very grippy, and I do not forsee dropping it very easily.

One really nice thing about this particular light is that it has a pure white tint. All of my other cree lights have a purpleish tint. I do not know if I just got lucky, but it was a nice suprise. Here is a picture of the beam next to that of the D-mini. The D-mini has a SLIGHTLY bigger spillbeam than the 7060, but not near as much as this photo would lead you to believe. I just accidently held the D-mini (mine is not that small anymore with PEU's 18650 tube) higher than the 7060.





Now the real question: HOW BRIGHT IS IT?
Well, it is bright! It is about 15-20 percent brighter than my D-mini running on 3.7v. It also has a slightly brighter spot and spill. Not incredibly brighter mind you, but brighter. I have tried to take some decent indoor beamshots in my furniture store to show this. The first set was taken at 34', with the lights 7 feet infornt of the camera (Samsung S730) The camera was locked in manuel at f/3.6 at 1/2 a second. The Samsung is about the least expensive camera I have found with a good screen and full manual controls...nice for beamshots.

Here is a shot with the lights on, the lights were set on the ascew bookshelf closest to the camera





I am really sorry, I did not have an unlimited account with Flickr until the last couple of months. As I have done sever reviews with beamshots after this one.... some of my older beamshots were lost when the new ones wer put up. My apologies... 
 
Check out this thread by applevision. It has some comparrison beamshots of the 7060 vs. the Fenix TK11
 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2634440&posted=1#post2634440




The first is a Inova (2007) T3





The next is of a Ultrafire C2 on 2 AW 3.7v 123a's





Next is the D-mini on a AW 18650 3.7v





Finally, the Pelican 7060 (pelicans own 3.7v batt)





In conclusion:
Am I glad I bought the light? Yes. It is not incredibly brighter than my D-mini, and the D-mini will run for 3 hours vs. 90 minutes with the 18650. But, the Pelican is just brighter. Also, it has forward clicky(s) and feels tougher than any of my other lights. If I were a cop I would definitely want this thing. It is too long to easily put into any kind of pocket, except for maybe that of a winter coat, but it is not heavy to carry in the hand. It is just a cree light that feels of very good quality, and is backed by a no nonsense lifetime warrenty by a U.S.A. made company. In short, it is everything that many of us have been pleading for. If I could only have 2 lights, I believe the 7060 and SF L2 Cree would meet 99.999% of my needs. 

I will post longer indoor shots shortly and some outdoor shots with in a couple of days. Again, if you want a quality led light with some punch. Give the 7060 a try. I do not think you will be disapointed.


----------



## rookie (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

Awesome review and beamshots :thumbsup:


----------



## woodrow (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

Here are some longer indoor beamshots. I do not remember the exact distance from I last posted, but it is slightly over 100'. The camera was again in full manual mode at: f/2.8 at 1 second of exposure. The lights were held a few feet to the left of the camera.

First, a shot with the lights on





Next, the Inova T3 2007 reflector version. 3 SF 123a's





Next the Ultrafire C2, which still has the widest spillbeam of any led light I own. 2xAW 3.7v rcr123a





Next, the D-mini w/AW 18650 3.7v





Finally, the Pelican 7060 





So there you have it for some linger beamshots. The Pelican also has the most visible beam shooting out from it of all of the lights above. 

Edit...here are some outdoor beamshots at 10pm in a light rain in my neighborhood. Cactus is about 55' away. All at 1 sec exposure...Iso 80 f/3.9

First, Inova T3 (2007) 3x SF 123a's





Next, the D-mini...AW 3.7v SMO reflector





Finally, the 7060






Again, I am happy with its ability to reach out pretty decently, and yet have a large usable spot...not just a thin sliver of light.

Thanks for taking the time to view these,
brad


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

Thanks for the awesome review and beamshots. I have a buddy who is becoming an SDPD officer. Right now he is using a [email protected] One thing that has been argued is that the light is one of the most often used striking devices, so would it be a waste of money to buy one of these as a gift for him? How would it compare in brightness to a stinger or a magcharger? I'm surprised the LED doesn't hold a charge for longer...is it just strongly overdriven?


----------



## woodrow (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



Ilikeshinythings said:


> Thanks for the awesome review and beamshots. I have a buddy who is becoming an SDPD officer. Right now he is using a [email protected] One thing that has been argued is that the light is one of the most often used striking devices, so would it be a waste of money to buy one of these as a gift for him? How would it compare in brightness to a stinger or a magcharger? I'm surprised the LED doesn't hold a charge for longer...is it just strongly overdriven?


 
rookie, Ilikeshinythings- thanks for the kind words... As to your question, It is brighter by far than the SL stinger incan and I would also believe led version, though I have never played with the stinger led. I like its beam much better than the Ultrastinger, which had great throw ability, but a weak spill - very weak compared to any cree light. The light is much lighter than a Magcharger, but would still make a good impact weapon, just not as a club, but in a direct striking manner. I am a converted from incan led guy, but I would take the 7060 over the stinger, Ultra stinger, stinger led, any Inova for a duty light. Pelican did a good job with this one.

edit.... As to the runtimes.... One thing I really liked about buying PEU's 18650 tube for my D-mini is that it gave the D-mini 3hrs of bright, pretty much non dimming light. Pelican uses its own version of a 18650 in a larger case and proprietary contacts. When I was deciding to order the 7060 my main concern, was would it be brighter than my D-mini. I was hoping that it would, and the shorter runtimes gave fuel to that hope. It is not twice as bright as the d-mini, and I am sure that the Mag Charger puts out more overall lumans, but the 7060 is Bright and has an incredibly usable beam. I no longer feel the need to buy a MRV, and I like that unlike the D-mini..the 7060 will give you a blinking warning before going quickly to black.

edit... had to run back to the store...forgot to leave something. Now past midnight and darker than when I left at 9pm. Having the chance to use the 7060 again in a slightly darker environment, I would say that it is at LEAST 20 percent brighter than the D-mini. I am very happy right now!

brad


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

Yes, very thoughtful observations and quite useful beamshots! Thanks for taking the time to post them here. Looks like a heck-of-a good light, that should be able to stand up to the rigors of daily real-world police use. Enjoy your new light.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

Nice review!

I have a question about the camera. I looked it up and it gets rave reviews, and it's very affordable, costs half compared to Sony, Canon and so on. How do you like it, is it fast enough or do you have to wait for it? How manual is it? Sorry to be offtopic here. But it looks like you not only scored a nice light, you also got yourself a really good camera.
Stefan


----------



## woodrow (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



StefanFS said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I have a question about the camera. I looked it up and it gets rave reviews, and it's very affordable, costs half compared to Sony, Canon and so on. How do you like it, is it fast enough or do you have to wait for it? How manual is it? Sorry to be offtopic here. But it looks like you not only scored a nice light, you also got yourself a really good camera.
> Stefan


I have only had it for a few days, and these pics were the first ones loaded to the computer. 
What I liked... 2.5" 230pix screen. Iso down to 80, Manual mode lets you set both aperature and shutter speed and lock in of course. 2.5sec as well as 10 second self timer. 
It does not focus as fast as the canon powershots, but they (for the most part) did not give me full manual controls. It does focus decently fast though, and has a 4cm macro at the wide end of the zoom.
Here in the US...I paid $129 at Target for it. I am incredibly happy for the price I paid. There are better cameras out there...but I do not always want to carry a slr with me.


----------



## vic2367 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

great review and beamshots,,,thanks


----------



## tazambo (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*

Very nice review.
Excellent beamshots.

In the last line of your first post:
""If I could only have 2 lights, I believe the 7060 and SF L2 Cree would meet 99.999% of my needs.""
Do you mean L2 or L1 Cree?
I have an L1 Cree and really like it, but I'm thinking you mean a standard L2, as it has Hi & Low with more output?

Also, for those of us not in the USA, what is the RRP for this light?

Regards
Dave


----------



## woodrow (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



tazambo said:


> Very nice review.
> Excellent beamshots.
> 
> In the last line of your first post:
> ...


Dave, 
Thanks for the kind words... I ment the new SF L2 (I think anyway) cree. It is not as bright as the old lux 5 L2, but I like 1 level lights, and 9 hrs runtime is pretty good. Plus, I would like to be excited about SF again. As for the Pelican 7060, using it again tonight, and am still really impressed with it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



woodrow said:


> Dave,
> Thanks for the kind words... I ment the new SF L2 (I think anyway) cree. It is not as bright as the old lux 5 L2, but I like 1 level lights, and 9 hrs runtime is pretty good. Plus, I would like to be excited about SF again. As for the Pelican 7060, using it again tonight, and am still really impressed with it.


There is no new SureFire L2 with a Cree. The current L2 is still a 2-level Lux V light. I think you meant the new SF E2L Cree single level light with very long regulated runtime.

BTW, great review! Thanks for the beamshots and comments.

Cheers.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> There is no new SureFire L2 with a Cree. The current L2 is still a 2-level Lux V light. I think you meant the new SF E2L Cree single level light with very long regulated runtime.
> 
> BTW, great review! Thanks for the beamshots and comments.
> 
> Cheers.


Outdoors Fanatic... Your right, Thanks! I would have hated to order the wrong thing. I want the SF e2L. Althouth, the Novatac looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 10, 2007)

Some close up in the rain outdoor beamshots added...will try to post some long range outdoor beamshots next week, and maybe just for fun, add a 3 cell mag light to show what the 7060 will be replacing.


----------



## JAS (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice review and posts, thank you.


----------



## Chao (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



woodrow said:


> Next, the D-mini w/AW 18650 3.7v
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Brad, very nice beamshots (excellent quality), thanks alot:twothumbs, Pelican 7060 looks so great:rock:


----------



## leprechaun414 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great review and even better beamshots I just got one of these and LUV it Thanks for the great info.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for kind words about review. Ordered the new Brightstar Lighthawk led lantern from Brightguy today and will do a long range test of it and some other lights against the 7060 next week when it comes.

I posted in the Led thread that my forward switch stopped working this morning. The rear switch still did....great backup system. Front switch is working fine now, I cannot get it not to---I guess my desk drawer has healing powers. I am not happy about the glitch, but I really like having a light with 2 switches on it. Usually on a led light, the switch is the only moving part.


----------



## chelly (Aug 23, 2007)

This light is advertised as having a pulse mode. Is it a true strobe mode like the gladius, or is it simply a manual pulse mode where you turn it on and off with your finger as fast as you can?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 23, 2007)

chelly said:


> This light is advertised as having a pulse mode. Is it a true strobe mode like the gladius, or is it simply a manual pulse mode where you turn it on and off with your finger as fast as you can?



They mean momentary. 

On another note, I wonder how bright the 7060 would be with a Q5 or R-bin? :bow::devil:


----------



## john2551 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



Ilikeshinythings said:


> Thanks for the awesome review and beamshots. I have a buddy who is becoming an SDPD officer. Right now he is using a [email protected] One thing that has been argued is that the light is one of the most often used striking devices, so would it be a waste of money to buy one of these as a gift for him? How would it compare in brightness to a stinger or a magcharger? I'm surprised the LED doesn't hold a charge for longer...is it just strongly overdriven?


 
Most PD's have rules about the lights you can & can't use. I don't know what the SDPD rule is. The NYPD still allows full size metal lights but 3D is the max size. Some PD's only allow polymer lights no matter what size it is, that is why the Streamlight SL XP lights are so widely used by cops. It's not because they are the "best" lights but because the department does not allow metal lights. The LAPD "outlawed" big metal lights because of the fact the cops were using them as batons. They wanted only polymer, so the 7060 was the answer to that problem. There aren't many choices when wanting a LED light in a polymer body.


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say that using flashlights as a baton was a "problem" nor would I say the 7060 is an answer. By changing flashlights, the chief implied that hitting people with flashlights was a problem.

The problem is that police use force to arrest combative suspects and a few Los Angeles rabble rousers use the event to get media attention. They complain just as much with shootings, Tasings, foam baton rounds and pepper spray. There is no force that is acceptable to the rabble rousers. In turn, corrupt attornies (the most notorious on his way to prison) sue the LAPD frequently to cash in on each event. It's a dirty business and too lucrative for a mere flashlight to change.

San Diego is a much better environment for law abiding people.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



john2551 said:


> Most PD's have rules about the lights you can & can't use. I don't know what the SDPD rule is. The NYPD still allows full size metal lights but 3D is the max size. Some PD's only allow polymer lights no matter what size it is, that is why the Streamlight SL XP lights are so widely used by cops. It's not because they are the "best" lights but because the department does not allow metal lights. The LAPD "outlawed" big metal lights because of the fact the cops were using them as batons. They wanted only polymer, so the 7060 was the answer to that problem. There aren't many choices when wanting a LED light in a polymer body.



How stupid! Next the LAPD will be outlawing guns, because cops are using them to shoot people. Funny how cops can't carry 4D Mags, but I bet any punk can buy one at the local hardware store. Just another reason why I would never live in LA.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 26, 2007)

I love/hate to watch the show cops. I call it the "just shoot 'em show" because the whole thime I watch it I am yelling, "just freakin shoot him!" I give it up to the people who serve and protect us who in my opinion must show waaaay too much restraint.

That being said, The 7060 has a lot of merits over any (at least stock) maglight. Expecially in constant levels of brightness. Here are some 85 yard shots I put in the led section but they dissipeared quickly. A mag light does not (especially at the 3 cell level) light up distant targets and their surroundings as well as the 7060. Nor do the new Inova lights.

New 3x123a 2007 Inova T3: Gate at 85 yards:






Now the 7060 gate at 85 yards:





A 2 or 3 cell mag is not going to light up the gate at this iistance or the surrounding area as well as the 7060 will do for a hour and a half. So I believe the 7060 leaves cops way better off than quickly dimming maglights. Now we just need courts that let cops do their difficult jobs without fear of getting sued because they broke a dangerous perps nail...or knee for that matter.:twothumbs After all, a well lit person makes a better target than a barely visible one.


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 27, 2007)

I've read nothing but positive reviews of this light by cops (notwithstanding the retired LAPD officer who thought flashlights should work as weapons). The 7060's are supposedly very popular and other agencies are trying to buy them also.

Well, Pelican got the right results despite the flashlight's reason for being. Good for them. Cops still have sticks/batons/nunchuks(!) along with all the other non-less-lethal weapons.

I saw a supervisor barely tap a fleeing bad guy on the calf repeatedly with a Mag lite and I had to chuckle to myself. I doubt the guy ever noticed it through the adrenaline, but my boss was afraid to hurt the guy with any muscle in the strike. I finally said, "Let me give you a hand." I told the bad guy, "Let's go or you're going to hurt yourself." He gave up.


----------



## applevision (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

I know this may sound a little silly because these lights are so fundamentally different, but I've been very interested in the Pelican 7060 versus the new Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree seen here and here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172807
http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/se4w3c.shtml

Any chance anyone could compare these two? In particular, I'm interested in beam shots and getting a sense of how well they will light up an area like Woodrow did (amazing job, by the way!).

Many thanks to all.


----------



## picard (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you notice the 7060 light handle gets hot after 20min or 1hr use? 

Is there any danger this thing will explode like the old Pelican M6 aluminum?


----------



## woodrow (Aug 29, 2007)

picard said:


> Did you notice the 7060 light handle gets hot after 20min or 1hr use?
> 
> Is there any danger this thing will explode like the old Pelican M6 aluminum?


 
I had a pelican m3 led that flaked out after a couple of weeks. The only part of my 7060 that gets warm after a good chunk of use is the heat fins. I do not think the 18650 batt has any danger of exploding. It would make a nice story though....


----------



## maxilux (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, can someone say me wich type of LED is in the 7060 ?
Is it Luxeon, Cree, what is it?
They write 4,4 Watt ? with an 2.200mAh Battery and 90 minutes runtime it can not be, or think i wrong?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 30, 2007)

maxilux said:


> Hi, can someone say me wich type of LED is in the 7060 ?
> Is it Luxeon, Cree, what is it?
> They write 4,4 Watt ? with an 2.200mAh Battery and 90 minutes runtime it can not be, or think i wrong?



It's a Cree that runs at 1.2A. The runtime is plausible if you assume the losses in the circuitry to be ~20%.


----------



## applevision (Aug 30, 2007)

applevision said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know this may sound a little silly because these lights are so fundamentally different, but I've been very interested in the Pelican 7060 versus the new Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree seen here and here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172807
> ...



They do both contain a Cree emitter and I'd just love to do a head-to-head with beamshots. What's really compelling about the Ray-O-Vac to me, however, is the fact that the runtime is so good compared to the Pelican. Wouldn't it be insane if the ROV was as good or better than the Pelican from a light production standpoint and runtime standpoint? I mean, granted, the Pelican is a high-performance light that is also rechargeable, but it is more than 6 times as expensive as well!

Guys, anyone have both of these? (If not I may pull trigger on the Pelican and do this myself, if anyone is interested).


----------



## LukeA (Aug 31, 2007)

applevision said:


> Wouldn't it be insane if the ROV was as good or better than the Pelican from a light production standpoint...



It's not. The ROV is putting out 150 (probably emitter) lumens, the 7060 about 230 emitter lumens.


----------



## maxilux (Aug 31, 2007)

@LukeA

Thanks for answer, in my opinion it one of the greatest lights 2007


----------



## LukeA (Aug 31, 2007)

maxilux said:


> @LukeA
> 
> Thanks for answer, in my opinion it one of the greatest lights 2007



That the ROV certainly seems to be.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 31, 2007)

LukeA said:


> It's not. The ROV is putting out 150 (probably emitter) lumens, the 7060 about 230 emitter lumens.


I thought pelican rated the 7060 at 130lm?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 31, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I thought pelican rated the 7060 at 130lm?



See HERE, specifically:



McGizmo said:


> * The 7060 has a larger diameter reflector than the other lights and it stands off further from the port on the integrating sphere. For this reason, I knew its reading would be lower in relative terms than the others. I removed the bezel from the light and was able to bring the reflector flush with the IS port. In this manner, I measured 191 lumens. Now this is not realistic as there is light loss from the bezel window. To get a feel for this loss, I did a seperate lux reading of the 7060 with it clamped in a fixture and the light meter fixed in position. Without the bezel, I measured 1359 lux and with it, 1185 lux. The bezel window reduced the lux measure by about 13%. If we deduct 13% from the 191 lumens we get 174 lumens which should put it in a relative ball park, I believe.


----------



## maxilux (Sep 1, 2007)

LukeA said:


> That the ROV certainly seems to be.



Sorry, what does it mean?


----------



## LukeA (Sep 1, 2007)

maxilux said:


> Sorry, what does it mean?



The ROV will, I believe, be a very important light because of its outputrice ratio and availability in U.S. B&M stores.


----------



## cop23 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, 

Is there a big difference in brightness between the new Stinger LED and the 7060 and the stinger XP ?

Is the 7060 smaller to the new stinger led ?

How many hours would the 7060 bulb be good for approximately?

What holster do you recommend for the 7060

Thanks


----------



## JAS (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a Pelican 7060, BUT I do NOT have a Stinger LED. From what I understand:

-The Pelican 7060 is much brighter than a Stinger 130 lumens vs. 80 Lumens

-They are close in size to one another 8.65" vs. 8.41" but the 7060 IS longer 

-The news release listed an LED lifespan of 10,000 hours

-Mine came with the 7078 Cordura Holster and I would recommend that

Also keep in mind that some have tested the 7060 and believe that it is actually brighter than their published 130 lumens.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 8, 2007)

Cop23... check your PM...sorry could not get on cpf yesterday to reply to your PM.

Just a quick comment about the neatness of a base charger. I decided to take my C2 to work with me today instead of my 7060. Came home and set the C2 somewhere...not sure where...tired from work. I was walking around in the dark house with my LP M3 on a 123 primary. It produces MORE than enough light for indoor tasks and it is my edc light. All of a sudden the brightness went from good to dim...15 lumans or so, than quickly to way less light than my cell phone screen puts out. I grabbed a old MMagled 3AA light out of the junk drawer in the kitchen where I was...too stubborn to simply turn on a light switch... and walked back to my bedroom where the 7060 was on its base with a green light showing. 

Turned it on and had to smile at the MMag beam and remembered that only a year ago I considered it decently bright. The 7060 is easily 4 times brighter. The thing I love about the 7060 is that every night it goes on its base...I always know where it is. And every day I know I have 90 minutes (which I never use) of bright runtime. My D-mini with its 18650 tube will work for 3 hours on a charge... but I do not know when I charged it last or how much time I have remaining. It might be half a hour, or 2 hours. With the 7060 I always know.

Sorry for the long rant, but just another reason why the 7060 is so great.


----------



## john2551 (Sep 8, 2007)

cop23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've been using various Boston leather holders/cases for years: http://www.officerstore.com/store/p...ght_holder_fits_pelican_7060_lapd_closed_top/
I myself prefer closed top holders because when running if you have open top holders things can pop out & drop. Don't ask me how i know this!!


----------



## applevision (Sep 8, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Cop23... check your PM...sorry could not get on cpf yesterday to reply to your PM.
> 
> Just a quick comment about the neatness of a base charger. I decided to take my C2 to work with me today instead of my 7060. Came home and set the C2 somewhere...not sure where...tired from work. I was walking around in the dark house with my LP M3 on a 123 primary. It produces MORE than enough light for indoor tasks and it is my edc light. All of a sudden the brightness went from good to dim...15 lumans or so, than quickly to way less light than my cell phone screen puts out. I grabbed a old MMagled 3AA light out of the junk drawer in the kitchen where I was...too stubborn to simply turn on a light switch... and walked back to my bedroom where the 7060 was on its base with a green light showing.
> 
> ...



Woodrow, this post basically sums up what it means to be a flashaholic and to be reading this wonderful CPF board. You rock!
:bow::rock:

Thanks for indulging me in this obsession!


----------



## woodrow (Sep 9, 2007)

applevision, Welcome to CPF! Your nights will look like day and your wallet will be empty.


----------



## cop23 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey I got my 7060. It's very bright, awesome light..

Have any of you guys heard about any Tail switch problem ? For some reason mine stopped working and at the same time the top switch on the shaft works but doesnt stay on (no click)


----------



## woodrow (Sep 12, 2007)

Cop23, I am glad you like your light. I had a glitch with my front switch that was taken care of when I untwisted the tailcap and took out the battery and took off the front end (heat sink area) then put everything back together again. If that does not instantly solve the problem, I would ask whoever you bought it from to send you out a replacement. Mine has worked great since my initial glitch. Hope yours does too.


----------



## applevision (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



woodrow said:


> Here are some longer indoor beamshots. I do not remember the exact distance from I last posted, but it is slightly over 100'. The camera was again in full manual mode at: f/2.8 at 1 second of exposure. The lights were held a few feet to the left of the camera.
> 
> First, a shot with the lights on
> ...
> ...



Again, I can't say enough about Woodrow's awesome comparison with beam shots--there is so much data here that is so helpful in thinking about how these lights would fit for one's needs. 

So, I'm still waiting on my Pelican 7060--it was backordered but should be here any day now. I can't wait. I will do some nice indoor and outdoor comparisons with the Ray-O-Vac 3C Sportsman Extreme model and I think it will likely be no match for the Pelican, but it should be neat. 

As a newly-minted flashaholic, I've been thinking a lot about a big thrower, looking at the MRV and the Tiablo A8-Q5. Now... the direct comparison I'd love to see would be between the Pelican 7060 vs. Tiablo or MRV. We have some good images here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171855

But I feel like I can't really get a feel for them as the wall is fairly close. Now I'm spoiled by all these great outdoor images from Woodrow and StefanFS!

Without having that directly, I have to show you guys what I found on a Chinese website:






MRV, M1, D-Mini, M3 - TurboForce (Top to Bottom)

from the site:
*http://tinyurl.com/3cfehy

*Now, this is interesting because it compares the D-Mini to the MRV. In Woodrow's post, he compares the 7060 to the D-Mini and, while brighter, the 7060 does not blow it out of the water. The MRV, on the other hand, really does blow it out of the water. Thus, by (somewhat flawed, but still valid I think) induction (or is it deduction here, not sure...), the MRV is still quite a bit more powerful than the 7060. 

Oh dear. I think I am really becoming a flashaholic. I'm addicted to thinking about this... 

In sum, I am interested in powerful throw but still usable. I'm thinking that the 7060 may be the true "best of both worlds" in that, much brighter and it can be literally unusable in some situations (like closer range indoor work). Some of the throwers, namely the aspherical Mag, are too focused to be usable for a wider range of tasks, it seems to me (although they are so cool!). 

Anyway, I may well pull trigger on the MRV or the el cheapo 3W Cree from DX (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4081) to compare with the Pelican directly...

Hee hee... Many thanks guys for indulging my new addiction!

:wave:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice color tint on the Pelican. I looks to be a very utilitarian flashlight.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 17, 2007)

me thinks a group buy is in needed!


----------



## Supernam (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Pelican 7060 review + comp. beamshots pic heavy*



applevision said:


> Without having that directly, I have to show you guys what I found on a Chinese website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to tell you, but that picture is the worst Photoshop job I've ever seen. Look closely... you can see boxes around each of the beams. Either the beams were pasted onto the side of the building, or the beams were selectively brightened.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 18, 2007)

MattK said in another post that side by side, the MRV definitely looked brighter to him, but that they were (7060 & MRV) much closer in overall brightness than he would have thought.

I still want a MRV, I just wish it had a little flatter runtime plot with a 18650 than it does. I am looking forward to a Q5 D-mini and some ofer smaller Q5 (or equiv) lights coming out. I think the 7060 is mostly a better all arround light for 0-100 yards than the MRV, but I am sure that the MRV is much stronger after that thanks to its much tighter spot. Either one I believe is a great light.


----------



## applevision (Sep 23, 2007)

applevision said:


> They do both contain a Cree emitter and I'd just love to do a head-to-head with beamshots. What's really compelling about the Ray-O-Vac to me, however, is the fact that the runtime is so good compared to the Pelican. Wouldn't it be insane if the ROV was as good or better than the Pelican from a light production standpoint and runtime standpoint? I mean, granted, the Pelican is a high-performance light that is also rechargeable, but it is more than 6 times as expensive as well!
> 
> Guys, anyone have both of these? (If not I may pull trigger on the Pelican and do this myself, if anyone is interested).



And here it is! The Pelican 7060 vs. Ray-O-Vac 3C shootout! I am now the proud, budding flashaholic owner of these two beauties.

Let's get to bidness!

Face to face, Peli on the left and Ray on the right.







Peering into the darkspace between some homes...






Pelican lights up the target! That tree is 153 feet away!






Ray lights up the target (the tree way back there at 153 feet)!






Back wall, empty






Back wall, w/ Peli






Back wall w/ Rayo






Together! Peli on left and Rayo on Right!





Next, here is shot of a nearby street at night. The tree is 104 feet from the camera/light source.






Now. look how bright how bright the Peli is!





Now for the Ray:






The Ray-O!





The Peli!







In conclusion, both of these are really nice lights that throw a great distance, have nice color and good beams.

There is no doubt that the Pelican is brighter, has an amazing spillbeam that really lights up the surround, and throws better. But at more than 4 times the cost of the Ray-O-Vac, one can really make a good pound-for-pound argument and, if you are looking for a bang for your buck, the Ray-O provides a very nice light for $25. 

I'm absolutely delighted with both of these lights!

Many thanks,

Applevision


----------



## woodrow (Sep 23, 2007)

applevision, Great shots! Thanks for posting. I am glad that such a bright led light (Rayovac) is now availible to the general public. Plus now hopefully Streamlight...ect. will start making cree lights. Again...good work.


----------



## applevision (Sep 25, 2007)

@woodrow:
Thanks! It was really fun. Now I am thinking about my next purchase! Hey, can I ask a question? When I got the Pelican the beam seemed very nice and white. After using it a few nights, it seems more blue-tinged/bluish to me. Is that normal? What does that mean?

Many thanks:candle:


----------



## woodrow (Sep 25, 2007)

Hopefully your eyes were just damaged form looking at beam comparisons of such bright lights....:mecry: Seriously, I am not sure. Mine had a warm tint and stayed the same through about 9 hours of use. I would give it a week or two and see what it does. If it keeps changing (hopefully not) I might be tempted to send it to pelican to be checked out.


----------



## applevision (Oct 3, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Hopefully your eyes were just damaged form looking at beam comparisons of such bright lights....:mecry: Seriously, I am not sure. Mine had a warm tint and stayed the same through about 9 hours of use. I would give it a week or two and see what it does. If it keeps changing (hopefully not) I might be tempted to send it to pelican to be checked out.



Thanks Woodrow. It seems stable now. Not sure if I was just misremembering. What a great light! I was shining it up on this 25-story building across the way and it makes this tremendous spot on the building even way up at the top! 

:twothumbs


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that the 7060 is just a great all around light, I carry mine every night at work and do like it's throw, brightness, runtime and so on. 

My 7060 has a very purple tint which is what I expected seeing the pictures in this thread before I bought mine but I did not think it would be that purple. 

Does everyone else's have a very purple tint coming out of there 7060?


----------



## woodrow (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine had a beautiful warm white tint and I sold it...Im a Idiot!!! I am starting to realize that when you find a light with a white tint...you hold on to it...it is like finding a oyster with a pearl in it... like Forest Gump said..."you never know what you are gonna get" The same holds true for chocolates and flashlights.


----------



## sims2k (Oct 5, 2007)

applevision said:


> And here it is! The Pelican 7060 vs. Ray-O-Vac 3C shootout! I am now the proud, budding flashaholic owner of these two beauties.
> 
> Let's get to bidness!
> 
> ...



Great comparison. I was tempted to buy the Pelican but I am glad I found the ROV instead.


----------



## applevision (Oct 14, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> I think that the 7060 is just a great all around light, I carry mine every night at work and do like it's throw, brightness, runtime and so on.
> 
> My 7060 has a very purple tint which is what I expected seeing the pictures in this thread before I bought mine but I did not think it would be that purple.
> 
> Does everyone else's have a very purple tint coming out of there 7060?



Hi djblank,

Mine is fairly purple too. It is more blue/purple than my Ray-O-Vac (but it's tough to see from my comparison photos).

Seems like there is a lot of variability in these emitters. Still, it is wicked bright and does a great job of lighting things up.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 14, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Great comparison. I was tempted to buy the Pelican but I am glad I found the ROV instead.



PLEASE edit unnecessary images out of quoted text.


----------



## woodrow (Nov 18, 2007)

I sold my perfect tinted 7060 a while back to persue some new lights. Since I have had the 7060, I have bought 2 LP M1-R's, a Tiablo A8Q5, D-mini digital Q2 and Q5 and a Olight T20Q5.

My verdect after having all these lights is...the 7060 is not small enought to be a good edc light...unless you are ok with holstering one... but I think it is a tougher light than all of the above and at least as bright as all of them. I need to get another one. Should never have sold mine. I could have saved a bunch of money and been just as well off.

If you do not have one of these things, pick one up. It is worth it.


----------



## Jay T (Nov 18, 2007)

woodrow said:


> I sold my perfect tinted 7060 a while back to persue some new lights. Since I have had the 7060, I have bought 2 LP M1-R's, a Tiablo A8Q5, D-mini digital Q2 and Q5 and a Olight T20Q5.



Silly you.

The only drawback I can find with the 7060 is that it is a "working light", it doesn't have the compact cool shape like some other lights out there. If I were to hold my 7060 in one hand and my Tiablo in the other and start smashing them together I have no doubt who the survivor would be. Another "flaw" is that it is "rated" at only 130 lumens so some people will ignore it and head to something with a higher rating like the Tiablos.

Which brings me to some beamshots, I posted these elsewhere but I like to show off. 

Both shots taken with a Canon A650, Iso100 F3.5 2.5 seconds.

The Pelican 7060






And here is the Tiablo A8 Q5 with an amazing (advertised) 250 lumens







I wonder how hard it would be to upgrade the emitter on the 7060 to something a little newer?


----------



## woodrow (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice shots! McGizmo rated the light at aprox 171 lumans in his lightbox which should be pretty accurate.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 19, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Nice shots! McGizmo rated the light at aprox 171 lumans in his lightbox which should be pretty accurate.



You get ~170 lumens if you do the math using Pelican's power rating for the emitter (for emitter lumens) and .75 as the emitter lumens/torch lumens number, too.

@Jay T:

I started a thread about that a few months ago and no one replied. I have tried twisting the reflector out of the bezel by hand, but it wouldn't budge. I did not progress to using tools, mainly because I'm not in any real hurry to break my light, but an R-bin would be nice.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 8, 2008)

woodrow said:


> applevision, Welcome to CPF! Your nights will look like day and your wallet will be empty.



classic


----------



## applevision (Aug 24, 2008)

Jay T said:


> Silly you.
> 
> The only drawback I can find with the 7060 is that it is a "working light", it doesn't have the compact cool shape like some other lights out there. If I were to hold my 7060 in one hand and my Tiablo in the other and start smashing them together I have no doubt who the survivor would be. Another "flaw" is that it is "rated" at only 130 lumens so some people will ignore it and head to something with a higher rating like the Tiablos.
> 
> ...



Very interesting! Somehow I missed this Jay T, nice photos. Is it me, though, or are these photos pretty comparable? I would have expected the Tiablo to blow the Peli out of the water... What's it like in real life I wonder? 

I recently picked up a Fenix TK11 and I am in love with it! A creamy white, insanely bright beam. I'd love to do a head-to-head with the 7060 (coming soon!) and a Tiablo A9 (don't own one yet... though tempted).
:devil:


----------



## postonpost (Sep 4, 2008)

Great Review! Thank you for all the info!


----------



## Jay T (Sep 5, 2008)

applevision said:


> Very interesting! Somehow I missed this Jay T, nice photos. Is it me, though, or are these photos pretty comparable? I would have expected the Tiablo to blow the Peli out of the water... What's it like in real life I wonder?



When taken outside there is no noticeable difference between them.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 6, 2008)

The best thing about lights like the 7060, Tiablo A8Q5, Raidfire Spear and DBS are that since they are designed to run on a 18650 3.7v cell (pelican added thier connectors to it...but it is basiclly an 18650 cell) is that they run pretty flat in their output curve compared to lights that also take 123a's and rcr123a's. The pelican does not loose a lot of brightness over its 90 minute runtime.


----------



## applevision (Sep 8, 2008)

*Could the Fenix TK11 be a better thrower than the Tiablo A9???*



Jay T said:


> When taken outside there is no noticeable difference between them.



Wow! This is impressive and important. Well, unless my 7060 is a bad one (possible), this would mean that the Fenix TK11 is a better thrower than the Tiablo A9! Could this be true? :huh:

Are there any comparos w/ beamshots that we can study???


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 9, 2008)

I have started my collection here recently. 

In fact the 7060 was the first new LED flashlight that I bought since just owning some 3d mags (no led converstions).

I now have the TK11 and the Olight M20. Have also picked up some couple other fenixs.

Outside the pelican throw is very close to these other two lights. No BS. 

I have read here the the focus of the beam (deep reflector) is a factor to pay attention too. I guess that is why it throws as well as the other two despite the lower lumen rating.


----------



## applevision (Sep 17, 2008)

Greyhound said:


> I have started my collection here recently.
> 
> In fact the 7060 was the first new LED flashlight that I bought since just owning some 3d mags (no led converstions).
> 
> ...



Greyhound! Can you please post some beamshots! Outdoor, if possible! Whoo hoo!

:drunk:


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 18, 2008)

applevision said:


> Greyhound! Can you please post some beamshots! Outdoor, if possible! Whoo hoo!
> 
> :drunk:


 
I am still new at this whole thing, so I will see about trying to do some outside shots and see how it turns out.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Check out this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2634440&posted=1#post2634440

It was don by applevision. It has some great beamshots comparring the 7060 against the Fenix TK11.


----------



## Super Tico (Oct 23, 2008)

applevision said:


> Hi djblank,
> 
> Mine is fairly purple too. It is more blue/purple than my Ray-O-Vac (but it's tough to see from my comparison photos).
> 
> Seems like there is a lot of variability in these emitters. Still, it is wicked bright and does a great job of lighting things up.


The LAPD is dark gray-black.
The battery on mine after about... 14 months, will only hold a charge for about 15 minutes or so.

You got the SFPD model that come in purple or pink :nana:


----------

